
What Does That Server Serve? - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/richard-stallman-free-software-DRM
======
jaredcwhite
Last year and even more so this year, I'm taking back control over my online
computing. I've already migrated to using Nextcloud on a VPS for file
management (bidding farewell to iCloud Drive and Dropbox). Mastodon has become
a big social network in my life, and I run my own instance. I'm planning next
to set up GitLab or Gitea or something like that and migrate all my personal
repos to there from Bitbucket. Unlike Stallman, I'm not opposed to using some
non-free apps and OS platforms. I love my iPad for example. But the rise of
big SaaS and vendor lock-in, as well as all the data privacy and security
issues that inevitably arise, has pushed me towards building my own "personal
cloud". So far, I'm loving it.

